# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  HELP HELP!! my Frog guts came out???Urgent pls Help

## Owen

i just check a moment ago...i notice the water in my Fantasy Bowl is Redist....then i notice his butt...something redist/meaty...first i thought it was just a poop and he was pooping....then it look way too solid...it seems to be his butt or (the tube that **** come out from?)...its like 2 centimeters out from his butt...i dunno what to do......help.......i am so worried....he been jumping in and out from his water bowl...i dunno what to do now...
i need urgent reply..pls.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

That´s what they call a prolapse, if it is/was bleeding, the intestine might be damaged.
Best thing to do is take it to a vet knowing how to handle amphibians.
You best take him out and put him in a clean terrarium or curver with only kitchen towel and a bowl of clean water, possibly with some honey or saline solution.
Sometimes the intestine will pull back on its own, otherwise you might wan't to massage it back, tho this is rather difficult when you got yourself a 2cm prolapse.

I don't know where you're from, but there are a couple of vets in Holland specialized in amphibians and reptiles,
the one i trust most is Marja Kik.
You possibly will get an antibiotic to make sure the damaged intestine isn't infecting, tho most of the times not much can be done when it is damaged,
they need to amputate a part of the intestine most of the times, but i never heared of this being done by an amphibian.

Guess that's what you get from feeding mammals and that kind of stuff.
Keeps me wondering why people keep feeding these food items while knowing the risks.
But well, hopefully it will turn out ok for you're frog.

----------


## Owen

hah?..i didnt know feeding such thing will result in this thingy...why is that...
..so i better avoid putting him with any coco fiber now?just a bowl of water with a cloth?and honey?..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> hah?..i didnt know feeding such thing will result in this thingy...why is that...
> ..so i better avoid putting him with any coco fiber now?just a bowl of water with a cloth?and honey?..


If the pinky or mouse is too large it can cause. A prolapse. You had better do as Wesley says and get him to a vet ASAP. A luke warm sugar water soak with just sugar or Honey can help with swelling, but at this point you need a vet before it becomes more damaged and the frog bleeds to death.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

You need a sterilized tank with moist paper towels as substrate. Maybe something for him to hide under for security. Even place a background on 3 sides like his regular home. Keep everything clean until you can get to a vet. It can be reversed, but right now he needs medical treatment that you can provide.

----------


## Owen

ok for now i transfer him out from his coco fiber into a mini plastic tank..put a clean towel...and mix some honey with water till it cover his damage area....
but i dont get it...i haven feed him a mice for nearly 1 month already....all these while only is chicken meat/cricket/dubia roaches....i haven feed any mammal lately at all..why suddenly like this....
how long i am suppose to soak him there?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> ok for now i transfer him out from his coco fiber into a mini plastic tank..put a clean towel...and mix some honey with water till it cover his damage area....
> but i dont get it...i haven feed him a mice for nearly 1 month already....all these while only is chicken meat/cricket/dubia roaches....i haven feed any mammal lately at all..why suddenly like this....
> how long i am suppose to soak him there?


15 to 20 minutes probably twice a day. Stop with the chicken meat. That is just as bad and if he hadn't digested it fully and you kept feeding him he could be come impacted which can lead to a prolapse. This is probably what happened. When feeding mice or bird tissues the only other item that you should feed during its digestion is worms. Earth worms or night crawlers because they act as a stool softener and are easier to digest. Its not your fault. You didn't know. Just do your best to care for him while you setup an appointment with a vet. I cannot stre3ss enough how important it is that he gets vet treatment fast. If you wait too lang it could be too late.

----------


## Owen

vet is not an option at all...i am staying at Singapore atm .my dad job transfer here for a few years.....there is a lot of vet but mostly for dogs/cats.....none for frogs/snake or any other exotic pets

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> vet is not an option at all...i am staying at Singapore atm .my dad job transfer here for a few years.....there is a lot of vet but mostly for dogs/cats.....none for frogs/snake or any other exotic pets


 :Frown:  I'm sorry Owen. He may only have a 30% chance of survival without a vet. You can use a cotton swab with some KY jelly on it and gentley try to push some of the prolapse back in. Don't feed him. Do the soaks leave him in for 20 minutes or a little longer. Between soaks place his normal de-chlorinated water in the dish.

Keep us posted.

----------


## Owen

...it can cause death?....omg..zzz..****...........

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> ...it can cause death?....omg..zzz..****...........


Yes Owen.  A Prolapse is not a minor occurance. It is extremely bad for their intestines to be protruding from their body. If he is bleeding and the intestine is damaged it is even worse. Try to stay calm. He will not be able to poop with a prolapse either which also makes it bad. You need to do your. Best to prevent infection. Hopefully you can find a vet that can help. There is not much else tha can be done. I'm sorry :Frown: . I wish their were more help I could provide.

----------


## Owen

hmm...i dunno whether its all better now or....but i am quite happy now...
i not sure whether the fact that i soak my Fantasy in a honey+water for nearly 12 hours or my dad who just manage pop it back in after applying some vaseline and it manage to went back in quite smoothly( i did try to pop it back yesterday but i cant get it in) dunno is whether due to the fact i soak him in honey water for 12 hours or my dad use vaseline that it went back so smoothly...
it went back...the whole lum of meaty thingy into his butt..a bit of blood here and there but he looks fine for now...and no guts coming out..i still putting him in that plastic tank jus plain water for now..dont wan to transfer back to his coco fiber home just yet.

so...am i on the safe side now?? nothing sticking out for now.





naming it Lucky if nothing else goes wrong..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Its good that you got it back in. The sugar/honey water helps to reduce swelling so this probably aided your dad in placing his intestines back in. You are not out of the woods yet. Keep a close eye on him and no large meals IF he/she will eat. Only pieces of earth worm or red wigglers. NO chicken or crickets. Nothing with difficult parts to digest.

Keep us posted. He/she is a very pretty Fantacy :Smile: .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

You don't have to keep him/her in water though. Just some moist paper towel and a water dish. Don't want him/her to get cold so try and keep him/her warm too.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Since the intestines were exposed, bleeding and all, chances are real he is getting an infection.
Putting back the prolapse is just part of the problem, that won't change the part of it's intestines being damaged.
By pushing it back, it may even become worse.
What you can do at this point, is sending an email to Marja Kik and explain the situation.
She can give you advice on antibiotics as well, probably these will be available in Singapore as well, since most amphibian medicine are fish orientated.
I'll send you a pm with the details.
Just throw here an email and say Hi from me  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Since the intestines were exposed, bleeding and all, chances are real he is getting an infection.
> Putting back the prolapse is just part of the problem, that won't change the part of it's intestines being damaged.
> By pushing it back, it may even become worse.
> What you can do at this point, is sending an email to Marja Kik and explain the situation.
> She can give you advice on antibiotics as well, probably these will be available in Singapore as well, since most amphibian medicine are fish orientated.
> I'll send you a pm with the details.
> Just throw here an email and say Hi from me


I second this. Antibiotics would do wonders to prevent an infection before it fully occurs. The only other worry I have is internal bleeding. I'm hoping this can be resolved without further complication, but its usually never that easy. Follow Wesley's advice and send the Vet an E-mail.

----------


## Don

I would also like to note that you should hold off on feeding for a while.... either until you get directions from the doc or give it some time to try and heal. You have received some great advice above so e-mail the vet and good luck.

----------

